# Rock Island 2011



## XReaper47X (May 28, 2019)

Thinking about getting a 1911 double stack 9mm from rock island has any one had any experience with one?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I had one for about 6 months. I liked the feel and shooting it. I had an occasional problem with it not extracting a spent case. Not often but perhaps one round out of 100 or so. Never really fooled with it to figure it out and ended up trading it on another 9mil. I’m not a real 1911 fan for carry purposes so I decided to trade it.

Wow, just looked at your picture. I’m sure you could find one for a lot less than that. If I were going to spend that, i’d be looking at a Ruger or Smith or Colt. That’s kind of pricey for a Rock Island, IMO.


----------



## XReaper47X (May 28, 2019)

It’s a double stack 9mm 16+1 not looking to use it for carry purposes. It’s main use will be for range and home defense.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, there are still a lot of double stack 9mil semi’s available for half that price. I’d look at a Ruger or Smith or Beretta. They are all quality guns and won’t cost that kind of money.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

If you can get around and see if you can test out the 1911 before you buy. Shop around for price's so you save some money. If you can not test fire before you buy at least shop around for price. There are many 1911's out there for a good price. Good luck and ask questions if you have any.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Forgot to mention. Our range pal has that RI 1911 and it runs great. I do not know what he paid but it seems to be accurate. Shop around for price though!


----------



## XReaper47X (May 28, 2019)

Place I’m getting it from is 100 off and they’ll give me 24 hours off free range time with new purchase of firearm


----------



## XReaper47X (May 28, 2019)

I already have a beretta 92g fand a Springfield mil spec in stainless which was a gift from my friend. Really looking for a double stack 1911 9mm with a rail


----------

